# Changing snow blower auger pulley size



## kelsta56 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a 9 hp 29 inch craftsman snow blower the auger bearing is junk.
I can't get the auger pulley off so I found another complete auger housing a craftsman from a 8.5 hp engine and a 26 inch auger. My problem is my auger pulley measures 8.5 inches and the 26 inch auger has a 6.5 inch auger pulley. Would I run into a problem by using the new auger housing with a smaller auger pulley.
Thanks


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well the belt will not fit so that will have to be replaced. Shrinking the auger pulley will make ti auger and impeller spin faster which could do damage. You could remedy that by also shrinking the engine pulley so they are at the same ratio as the original setup.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think so. What is the diameter or the impeller?

Your impeller will spin faster with the smaller pulley. Maybe an extra load on the motor but 9 Hp is plenty.


----------



## kelsta56 (Jan 7, 2014)

It has a 12 inch impeller


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

You'll increase impeller tip speed at the expense of torque. You may notice in not too deep of snow it will throw it further but it will be easier to bog down in the deeper or EOD snow.


----------

